# classical music of early renaissane germany, relatively unknow in vocal music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for late 15 century to mid 16 century classical composers, before baroque, in the polyphony departement, skipping the keyboard players.

Guys like Eccard, Fink,Pfleger ect that there poppularity stay confined to there respective country germany or austria and became best kept secret oof germans and austrian.

Any dissonant , complex, beautifull i should know??

Thanks you guys and germans danke u :tiphat:

p.s someone should do a post about of kingdom of austro-hungary renaissance classical composers.


----------

